# More meat for the freezer



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

It is late antlerless season here in SD. DH dragged me out into the snow this morning and it turned out good.

Our plan had been to spend a few hours on some public hunting ground and then DH would drop me off at work and continue hunting. We both have two antlerless deer tags for the area.

Saw several deer on our way in. We were on a side road when we saw three deer bedded down. DH got off a shot but three white tails headed off into the tree line. We then drove around the the west side (is about 1 square mile, so on the small side but easy to get to) and decided to hike along the tree line towards the east. It wasn't that cold so even though I brought my carhart pants, I decided not to put them on. 

We headed out and I kept thinking it was going to be cold when we turned around as our backs were to the wind going out. We got almost half way across when DH pointed out three deer about 800 yrds away walking north (they were just a bit south of our point). We dropped down to be out of their sight and they continued on quickly dropped out of site in a swale. So we started walking forward causiously. We had over a foot of snow in this area for christmas and lots of blowing so we had drifts to deal with also. Dh decided we would head for the crest of the small hill that has an old fence line on top. We had not seen the deer come out of the swale so figured they were still there. As we got closer DH saw the deer, now a bit to our north.

They noticed us but we were far enough away that they didn't get too nervous. We crawled through the snow up to the fence line and had a good view of the three - one big buck, a nice doe and her "this year's" offspring. 

We heard some shots off to the north and this got the deer confused. They still thought something was at the fence line but the shots to the north caused them to start forward right in front of us. They were about 125 yards away. 

They must have noticed some movement as they all three stopped. We were both using the fence to steady rest and I got the smaller of the three (it was in front). Dh had a line on the second doe - the first dropped in its tracks and the other two ran about 50' and stopped and DH dropped the second doe. The buck stuck around until we stood up and then he headed off to the trees. He was a nice one, but he's off limits this time of year, otherwise DH would have filled his buck tag too.

At this point the two deer were closer to the east road then the one we parked at. We got the two dragged close to the road and then DH headed back to the truck while I continued to drag my deer to the east.

I made it to the road before DH showed up. I was getting pretty cold and now had snow down my boots from some of the deeper drifts. Then a pickup showed up - Game, Fish and Parks checking up on things. I think they were a bit surprised to discover the hunter in the heavy jacket and sorrel boots was female. Dh showed up shortly after that and dragged his deer the rest of the way and we got them loaded and headed to town. 

I made it to work by 11am, soaking wet from the knees down. 

Even though it would have been nice to have my insulated pants on, had I taken the time to get into them we would have never seen the deer and known to sneak up on them. So I'm OK with having frozen my behind after all.










I'm glad I got the smaller one, was way less to drag.

Here is DH dragging his deer in.










Dh still has another antlerless tag and a turkey tag, so he's back out there while I'm nice and warm with my space heater under my desk - I think my pants are finally dry.

Cathy


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice does!

God Bless


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

good hunting story and good job writing it....do you work the deer up yourselves.?


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Cathy, can't git on the other board anymore lost my password..That lttle one their kinda reminds me of my Jersey heifer. Nice to have the Freezer full.:goodjob:


----------



## animalfarmer (Feb 14, 2006)

Funny you should mention that about your heifer,poorboy. I just slaughtered a nice little jersey bull as veal here the other day for a friend. They do look very much like a small doe.The bull calf was about 12 weeks old and dressed out beautifully.
Those are two very nice animals Macybaby. I am sure that they will produce some very nice venison. Continued good luck.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice does,good eating.My partner and I processed 5 last week,when he comes back up we'll get 5-6 more.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

DH is out cutting them up right now. Some will go in the freezer as steaks, some will be ground and mixed with beef (we like that the best) some will be canned or turned to Jerky (that is my part). We'll age them in the fridge as it is suppose to get to 20 below zero tonight and DH does not want to try to keep the shop warm with that low of temps. That is one problem with the late season, you have to deal with them quickly or they freeze solid.

This makes four for this year. 

DH has always done all the processing, and anyone that we've ever given any to says it's the best ever. I attribute to - 1) DH prefers to shoot younger bucks or does and 2) he is very particular how he cuts them up - he cuts no bones and is particular about trimming as much fat/membrane as he can. 

I also have 8 rabbits to deal with this weekend. DH dispatches and I take it from there. DH says if I ever have to deal with a deer - just think "Rabbit, really BIG rabbit"


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

Cool story! 

We have to drag our game out of swamps sometimes in this area. I got a doe at the end of dec and made a video of us dragging it out. Instead of snow we have water, mud and briars. My doe was shot at close range and the round didn't expand. She died quickly but still managed to go about 20 yards or so into thick brush. I thought I would be able to stick my head in and find her but the brush was so thick I had to carefully follow the blood trail, which was kind of exiting to me anyway. 

Then we had to get the game cart and drag her out of the woods. We cut through the woods going in to the stands but it was easier just to tromp through the water getting her out. 

I finished freezing and canning her last night. We had some backstrap medalions wrapped with bacon for dinner!


----------

